# Has anyone made a table stand or mounting? legs for an ADA solar light?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

When I go back to college in six months when I'm fully recovered from back surgery, I will be up a creek without a paddle unless I plan ahead. I won't be able to bring my 60-P stand and Solar I hanging arm I made because of space.

Has anyone ever made a sort of "table-top" stand for a solar I (or any hanging light) or mounting legs for a Solar series light?

I know that an on-tank light support exists for rimless tanks made to hold a Solar I and be used on a rimless tank because I've seen in in a youtube video, but that's in Japan, I've never seen it anywhere else, and that doesn't do me any good in America.

This is the video I saw the stand that sits on the tank. It's supporting an ADA light on an ADA tank on an ADA stand the even Super Jet Filters are used... even Takashi Amano is in this video, but this lighting stand doesn't seem to exist outside of this video and thus probably japan


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Not the tank mounted support, but I did use cut-down Shepherd's Hooks and custom made "pier mounts" to mount a Tek light over my tank. The hooks are inserted into tabletop mounted pier mounts, one on each side of the tank. The "pier mounts" were made to size by a friend who owns a machine shop. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

What is a pier mount?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Something like this, but smaller dimensions. Basically, pier mounts are used to mount a light pole on a surface, usually concrete. Generic name, many styles.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

What is your budget and how important is the finished appearance?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you want something utilitarian but looks okay/nice i can give some advice. i made legs for my light hood... i used to have the standard hoods with that light strip resting on top. but then i made legs and de-rimmed my tank so i have more room to work and more plants get light. i basically took wire and made 1cm diameter legs that were hella sturdy via long rods and tightly wound coils. made four of those, 2 cross braces, and just gorilla glued the legs to my light hood and the legs just go on the rim of the tank. there done. the shape of the ada solar light looks easy enough to make legs. just gorilla glue legs down and they can grip the rim of the tank. pm me for more specifics/photos.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you want something stylish... good luck with that.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Vicky, my budget would be a hundred bucks for a finished product. That's as much as I could justify paying. The finished appearance Is important. If I made it myself I wouldn't expect it to look as good as what was in the video, but I'd want it to look nice enough so that it wouldn't detract from my tank. I don't want anything ghetto, you know?

I am not putting gorilla glue on my Solar I lol.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

How are set for tools?

Pat


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Would something like this work or is it too crude lookin'? 1x2's screwed and glued; metal L-Straps on the corners for strength; Ply-wood on the back and bottom to prevent racking. Should hold the Solar I pretty well and around 140 lb of full 60-P ought to keep it from roaming around.

Pat


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, I'm still browsing hardware stores for something similar to what you saw. I need something similar for a homemade light system. Due to my tank being on a table against a wall, I am doing something similar to what Pat drew. Two pieces of flat steel (could be stainless) about 1" wide, with two 90 degree bends in them. About 8" will go under the top of the table, and be screwed in place, the upright portion will be about 42", and then the top horizontal part will be 10", with a hole or slot 1/2" from the end for a chain. If I had the tank on a traditional wood cabinet, I would eliminate one of the bends and bolt it to the back. I'll probably use mild steel and paint it. 

Anyway I have ideas for something closer to what you showed. With your budget, I should be able to come pretty close. I just don't have the details all worked out yet. Is paint an option, or does it need to be chrome or polished stainless/aluminum?


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

YouTube is blocked at work, so I didn't see the example till just a while ago.

If you'd like the same thing as in the video, you could get some aluminium 3/4" angle and some 1/2" conduit.

Take the conduit to an a electrician and have him put the bends in. Make sure he sets the bend to place the outside edges directly over the edges of the tank side walls.

Take the bent conduit to a metal fab shop and ask to have a 4" aluminium plate welded to the ends of the conduit at right angles of the top bar and to add a support gusset (inboard/outboard your call) then weld the bar to the angle pieces cut to about 11" to fit the sides of your tank.

Pull a picture off the vid to give the guys an idea of what you want. I took a good look and angle and conduit is all they have in the vid.

You should be able to get the thing chromed for around $50 - mabye less

Glue in something to pad the tank sides and you're done.

Parts should cost less than $10 .. can't say on the work but it's not much to do.

Pat


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

JustLikeAPill,

I have a fab guy I work with that could help and I think we could get you exactly what's on the video (as near as I can tell) at your price point. PM me.

Pat


----------

